# Do Employers Ever Filter Out Applicants That Seem Overqualified?



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds like a bizarre question, I know. But I'm since I don't get feedback on the resume I'm sending out, I'm not sure if I'm really just being bested by more qualified individuals, or if my resume seems suspicious.

Philadelphia being a big Union city, are non-union employers ever wary of a resume that may look "too good", in regards to 'salting'?

The other thing is that I'm beginning to be concerned about what may seem like a discrepancy with the facts laid out on my resume.

I state that been in the trade for what would be my 3rd year, (coming up on my 4th), but I've only had 1 year of formal ABC training. Everything else, from pulling wire, to running pipe, making up panels, etc. has been on the job. I've crammed in a variety in these few years. In New Orleans that was common, and I've assumed it was common everywhere else. I don't want to put down that I'm a 1st year apprentice because that seems like I would be undermining my qualifications.

This all boils down to me wanting to know whether I should keep doing what I'm doing, or if I should change something.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Just give an honest resume. If I needed someone and that someone would work for what I was willing to pay I would give him a chance, at least until the first payday, but that would be understood from the start.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

As a apprentice you don't really need to worry about seeming over qualified. I wouldn't appear to clean or "hip" looking or overly "smart". Decent basic resume. Mildly worn work clothes. Tuck in your shirt. No skippy hat. Like those doosh bags wear on tv. Jesse James comes to mind. Look like you're ready to work hard and help out your lead.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

It's like WalMart / Home Depot (or any retail company) will not hire a licenced electrician because they know when a electrical job comes up they will be gone in a blink of an eye.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Keep doing what you're doing. I really seriously doubt that you're coming across as overqualified. 


How many people have you gone in and met with, face to face? That's important. 

Get someone looking for a job for you. That means sign up with every staffing agency you can find, and try to be reasonably specific about wanting electrical work. There's still a lot of factory electrician jobs out there, and they're often hired through staffing agencies. Get these guys working for you... Leverage your time, in other words. 

Get on PA CareerLink! When I just checked, there's a couple dozen electrical jobs in Philly you could do. Also, stop in the local CareerLink office and get those guys working for you. More leverage.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just looked over the list I pulled up from PACareerLink for all the electrical jobs within 25 miles of zip code 19121. There's 43 of them. A good many of them need people with PLC and motor control experience. Don't suppose you have that, do you? Seems like pretty much everything is in the 16 to 22 dollar an hour range. 

How's relocation for you? I can open a few doors for some openings in a couple places around here, paying around 33-42K/yr. Not sure what you're looking for. Again, most of those jobs are going to be looking for at least minimal PLC and VFD experience. Seems like there are fewer and fewer "electrician" jobs out there, but the "elec-tech" jobs seem to still be unfilled.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Keep doing what you're doing. I really seriously doubt that you're coming across as overqualified.
> 
> 
> How many people have you gone in and met with, face to face? That's important.


I'd love to meet people face to face, but I don't even know where to start. Most likely, it'd have to be outside Philadelphia. The paper here doesn't even have job ad anymore, a lot of it _is_ craigslist.

I've sent out several resumes recently. I honestly think it looks really good, I have down my experience within the trade, my formal training, 3 employers in my work history, and 3 work references. Even that I dress and speak well, and am drug free.

Thanks for the PA link, I wasn't aware of it. I'm working a temp job right now that I got from a staffing agency, but they mostly deal with manufacturing.

Honestly, I wouldn't mind relocating, but for personal reasons I'm doing my best to stay close to the city.

As far as my resume goes, I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing. Just wanted to make sure I haven't been making any fatal mistakes.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I've sent out several resumes recently. I honestly think it looks really good, I have down my experience within the trade, my formal training, 3 employers in my work history, and 3 work references. Even that I dress and speak well, and am drug free.
> As far as my resume goes, I guess I'll just keep doing what I'm doing. Just wanted to make sure I haven't been making any fatal mistakes.


Post it. A lot of get resume's and may see something that your missing.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

The Lightman said:


> Post it. A lot of get resume's and may see something that your missing.


Alright, now that I'm posting it, it seems a bit sparse, but I'm not exactly sure what employers are looking for in terms of a helpers/apprentice's resume.

My buddy tells me that I should be listing my volunteer experience, but I wouldn't suspect anyone in the trades would care much about that. I list things like that on a different resume for non-tradework jobs.


> *Full Name
> Phone Number
> *
> *3**rd** Year Commercial Electrician's Apprentice *
> ...


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Wish you luck frasbee, it's not easy out there I'm now close to the end of my second week at my new job and still liking it their actually got very lucky since i found this place on craigs list. The problem with craigs list is that according to some of the people I have talked to who have posted stuff on their they get flooded with resume's and if they see something they may not like then its to the delete file. Not sure if this will work for you or not but try the Bluebook and even if you can ElectricalAgent.com is a pretty good site as well especially if you have practical field experience it might be worth looking into. Again wish you the best of luck in your search and hang in there.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I wouldn't list the cordless tools unless you plan on using them for a contractor. I have a 12 volt milwaukee that is personal, that I use at work but other than that it's on the contractor to provide power tools, consumables and most large hand tools that I can justify. I have some oddball tools that I will use from time to time just to show off however.


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> My buddy tells me that I should be listing my volunteer experience, but I wouldn't suspect anyone in the trades would care much about that.


Forget the "non trades" jobs. It looks like you well on your way, with a good attitude. Squeeze in the volunteer work. It shows character, giving back is good. We work with a local boys and girls club once a month.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I wouldn't get discouraged. This will probably be the toughest job market in our life time, particularly in the trades. On your resume I would do a cover sheet. On the cover sheet I would put my name, address, phone number, and email. On the cover sheet I would also put a bit about myself, for example some personal traits that would make you valuable to an employer. Also on the cover sheet I would have your objective. What is your objective? Long term, Part time, Apprenticeship, Helper with room for advancement, construction, maintenance, etc.

You would be surprised at how many resumes don't get looked at because there's no cover sheet or a crappy one. You should spend at least two hours on a decent resume.

Sit down with some scrap paper and really think of all the different work you've been exposed to. Think about all that's involved in construction then write down a nice involved skill set that you have including knowledge or experience with different tools, materials and concepts (like lighting layout with out prints) , rewrite and rewrite it again until it looks exactly the way you want it to.

Give a brief description about your education and your goals. And remember you have to be persistent. Email, then fax. Make follow up phone calls and drive to the shops with a copy of your resume.

Good Luck.:thumbsup:

You'll find a gig. Just gotta keep at it.




just wanted to add one thing. Contractors will be more impressed with your applicable knowledge then your technical knowledge. IMHO.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Knock on doors, introduce yourself and let them know you forwarded a resume and and just following up, BE positive.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Its not your resume. 

Project more confidance. Even to the point of being a little cocky. Dont ask too many questions, makes you come acrossed as high maintanance. 

Focus on a few basic key things, these are your strong points.

You work hard.
Your on time and ready to work everyday.
Your not on dope or a drunk.
Your ready to go to work and work your ass off.

Be confident in that they will figure out what you can and cant do.

You can use me as a referance if you still have my info.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You have to walk into places and ask to talk to whomever is hiring. Mailed resumes get tossed in the circular file.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> Its not your resume.
> 
> Project more confidance. Even to the point of being a little cocky. Dont ask too many questions, makes you come acrossed as high maintanance.
> 
> ...



Not bad points. The last contractor I worked for before I was in the local kept calling me with stupid questions after the interview. I told him,

"With all do respect, I need a job but if your gonna keep asking me stupid questions I'd rather not have my time f*ckin' wasted"

I hung up on him thinking I burnt that bridge. He called me back a day later and asked me when I could start.

And that is a true story.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> On your resume I would do a cover sheet. On the cover sheet I would put my name, address, phone number, and email. On the cover sheet I would also put a bit about myself, for example some personal traits that would make you valuable to an employer.


I give a quick blurb through the e-mails, but I think I'll try the more official cover letter.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> Not bad points. The last contractor I worked for before I was in the local kept calling me with stupid questions after the interview. I told him,
> 
> "With all do respect, I need a job but if your gonna keep asking me stupid questions I'd rather not have my time f*ckin' wasted"
> 
> ...


I would rather have a guy (or girl) with a pair of stones (chest nuts) that needs occassional guidance then some cry baby that knows everything and doesnt want to soil his / her skirt. Jobs dont always go well and sometimes you need guys that are willing even if less able.

For instance I just finished a 2 week job and my neighbor asked me to use his 17 yr old son as a go-getter. He spent the entire time with a broom and a mop in the ac making $10 hr and HE QUIT wednesday at 5 when I said we were working late. He knew absolutely nothing. If he wasnt such a bitch We could have tought him something, he outright refused to go in the air conditioned uninsulated attic with the 5 foot ceiling because he just didnt like attics.

I have another job coming up that involves about 2000 feet of trenching with a lot of hand digging and I really dont know WTF I am going to do because I just cant find anyone willing to handle a shovel in august for a reasonable rate. I hired a friend of mine union guy for 15 years, I thought I was helping him out getting him some side cash, he said to me "Aren't you going to hire someone to do this" ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS LAY PVC IN A TRENCH!! 

Its not just the younger generation either, people in general, at least around here, dont have any kind of work ethic.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

[Its not just the younger generation either, people in general, at least around here, dont have any kind of work ethic.[/QUOTE]

isn't that the truth ! I won't lie I was the same way but after being on unemployment for around 2 years and then having it cut off on you kind of makes you see things in a better way really. Especially when you are pounding the pavement and can't even afford a $1 bottle of water things start looking very sad and very bleak. Now that I have a job I work even harder and so far haven't had a day when I didn't come home Soaking wet with sweat or frustrated with traffic but no matter what I haven't complained and have since become a better driver to especially in manhattan and in jersey. And they even gave me a nickname


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

gold said:


> I would rather have a guy (or girl) with a pair of stones (chest nuts) that needs occassional guidance then some cry baby that knows everything and doesnt want to soil his / her skirt. Jobs dont always go well and sometimes you need guys that are willing even if less able.
> 
> For instance I just finished a 2 week job and my neighbor asked me to use his 17 yr old son as a go-getter. He spent the entire time with a broom and a mop in the ac making $10 hr and HE QUIT wednesday at 5 when I said we were working late. He knew absolutely nothing. If he wasnt such a bitch We could have tought him something, he outright refused to go in the air conditioned uninsulated attic with the 5 foot ceiling because he just didnt like attics.
> 
> ...




What a bunch of pussies. My very first day in the field I was handed a tamper (the jumping jack) It was late in August and it had rained a few nights before, I had a tamp about 2000' of soupy, muddy, trench. I did the tamping thing for about a week. After that I spent all the fall and winter doing site work. Guess who got to shovel, retrieve pipe, and run the tamper.? ME! That was my introduction to the realities of the trade.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> What a bunch of pussies. My very first day in the field I was handed a tamper (the jumping jack) It was late in August and it had rained a few nights before, I had a tamp about 2000' of soupy, muddy, trench. I did the tamping thing for about a week. After that I spent all the fall and winter doing site work. Guess who got to shovel, retrieve pipe, and run the tamper.? ME! That was my introduction to the realities of the trade.


I shoveled sulfur smelling muck out of a pond for a week, and got the pictures to prove it.

Oh, and pulled invasive cacti species by hand.

And that was at the rate of $12 a day. :thumbsup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I shoveled sulfur smelling muck out of a pond for a week, and got the pictures to prove it.
> 
> Oh, and pulled invasive cacti species by hand.
> 
> And that was at the rate of $12 a day. :thumbsup:


 Hell you were making $2 more then me!!
Sounds like you earned it.:blink:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Even in the best of times if you get 3% return on your resumes that is (acknowledgment that we did receive your resume and there are no openings at this time) you are doing above average.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've tinkered with my resume, it may still not be perfect, but I believe it is n great improvement taking into consideration some of the feedback I've gotten here. The biggest changes are inclusion of an objective statement, qualifications, and my volunteer work.

I had been doing some research on what other people's resume's looked like and mine felt weak in comparison.

Keep in mind some of the formatting may have gotten shuffled around when I pasted it here.



> 3rd Year Electrician's Apprentice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

undeadwiring said:


> Now that I have a job I work even harder and so far haven't had a day when I didn't come home Soaking wet with sweat or frustrated with traffic but no matter what I haven't complained and have since become a better driver to especially in manhattan and in jersey. And they even gave me a nickname


 Stinky? 

Mike


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are over qualified for a position I have open my only question is are you going to be happy with what the job pays. I have no time for someone whining about I need more money. This job is a helper job and pays as such.......


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> If you are over qualified for a position I have open my only question is are you going to be happy with what the job pays. I have no time for someone whining about I need more money. This job is a helper job and pays as such.......


My point has gotten lost along the way. What I was getting as, was that being in such a predominantly Union area, do employers ever worry about applicants looking to salt their shop by baiting them with very good looking resume's.

It's a moot point now, even if they were, there's nothing I could do about it.

As far as pay goes, a man on craiglist was trying to get journeymen for 15 an hour.

15.00.

I was making more as a helper in New Orleans. 

If journeymen are making 15.00 I can't even imagine what he would expect of a helper. I was making 8.00 an hour busting my ass like a mexican for a hack a few weeks ago. Now I stand in A/C all day lifting barely a finger for 10.00.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

you and I have almost the same resume Frasbee haha. i dunno what sort of work you are looking for but try looking for any type of construction job you can if you want to stay with electrical. this can really work out well. i was laid off a year ago from my electrical company, i was able to find work right away though as a laborer. now i am learning roofing, framing carpentry and some masonry. 

it is good to round out your construction skills, it will help you in the future, and.... a lot of employers these days are hiring people that are currently employed, they figure these guys will be able to hold on to their jobs better. so get working as soon as you can, anywhere!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Yikes. 15 bucks an hour for a journeyman really sucks. Did you research pay rates before you moved? Is 15 typical or just a lowball?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Yikes. 15 bucks an hour for a journeyman really sucks. Did you research pay rates before you moved? Is 15 typical or just a lowball?



Well, the local IBEW journeyman rate is $47/ph. So I would say low-ball. Even for open shop.


----------



## undeadwiring (Feb 9, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> Stinky?
> 
> Mike


Na they call me the Road Runner :thumbsup:

It's not a bad place just need to get better used to driving the van is all well least parking it, But they are patient with me and that's all I can ask for.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

edward said:


> you and I have almost the same resume Frasbee haha. i dunno what sort of work you are looking for but try looking for any type of construction job you can if you want to stay with electrical. this can really work out well. i was laid off a year ago from my electrical company, i was able to find work right away though as a laborer. now i am learning roofing, framing carpentry and some masonry.
> 
> it is good to round out your construction skills, it will help you in the future, and.... a lot of employers these days are hiring people that are currently employed, they figure these guys will be able to hold on to their jobs better. so get working as soon as you can, anywhere!


I might take that route if I get laid off again. That's not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Perhaps the culture or expectations are different here. I would like to offer the following:

I really only see two things on your resume, you bend pipe and you pull wire.

I think instead of talking about specific skills you have, I would be talking about the projects that you worked on.

EG, Project One - Installed conduit and related wiring and devices for a 600 volt, 3 phase 4 wire system for production equipment in a blah, blah building. During this project I worked under little or no supervision for the installation of the lighting, and emergency lighting components.

Project Two - Assisted with a 1200 Amp underground service for a local mall which included 6 sub services, system grounding, and bonding.

Then I would write out something about hobbies / interests. The things to put in there would tell me how fit you are and what generally sparks your intellectual interests.

The tool thing means nothing to me, but that my also be an issue where you are. It is generally expected that you will have your own hand tools.

Hope this helps. Like I said, things / expectations may be different where you are from, but as an employer, I want to get a picture of what types of jobs / environments you have worked in and not so much that you have a particular skill. If I think you have some good site experience and work ethic, I will teach you the skills / process / procedures that I want you to use.

Cheers


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> What a bunch of pussies. My very first day in the field I was handed a tamper (the jumping jack) It was late in August and it had rained a few nights before, I had a tamp about 2000' of soupy, muddy, trench. I did the tamping thing for about a week. After that I spent all the fall and winter doing site work. Guess who got to shovel, retrieve pipe, and run the tamper.? ME! That was my introduction to the realities of the trade.


:thumbup:My first day in the trade it was 125 degrees with 200% humidity, snowed 10" that day, I was given a spoon and told to dig a 24" deep trench 6" wide through granite 150' long, finished before lunch.:thumbup:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> :thumbup:My first day in the trade it was 125 degrees with 200% humidity, snowed 10" that day, I was given a spoon and told to dig a 24" deep trench 6" wide through granite 150' long, finished before lunch.:thumbup:



But back then you had to walk to school. Up hill in both directions, through the snow, with tissue boxes for boots. The movies were only a nickle but everyone was broke so you were sent to work at the age of 5.:whistling2:

You and my father must be from the same neighborhood.:thumbup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

edward said:


> it is good to round out your construction skills, it will help you in the future, and....


Help you to what? Be a handyman independent contractor? Help you to always be going from cash job to cash job and piecework?

Thanks bud, I can pickup those skills working on my own house. The one-man show who frames, rocks, tapes, paints, sets tile, he also does plumbing and electrical where I live, and he doesn't get permits. Now, that guy makes $500 a day, but he is stuck doing it now forever, and he got his start just like you: laid off and started taking up other trades. I like the guy, but he's old as a mofo now, he takes alot of ibuprofen and he's got no nest egg.

Frasbee needs to stick to electrical if he wants to succeed. That means going to suck off whoever it is that can get him a job at a commercial contractor that does bigger work. WTF? Why go backwards? Commercial Industrial electricians are the top of the trade pyramid. If you leave now Frazzler, your door back in is the next bubble, and when that pops you're back to remodeling / cleaning gutters. Think long.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Navyguy said:


> I think instead of talking about specific skills you have, I would be talking about the projects that you worked on.


I've thought about this.

Can anyone reinforce this notion?

I've worked on firestations, schools, apartments, a clinic, a disaster command center.

It's hard to say specifically about what I did, because I was passed around like a whore to do so many different jobs.

Just in the last job I was on, I did the underground, the piping, the pulling, the grounding, motor/door controls, the trouble shooting, the lighting, the material fetching and sorting plus some.

So what you're saying is I should overhaul the "skills" section and zoom out to a slightly bigger picture of projects and tasks, rather than specific abilities?

I could see how that would make sense...


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Nothing beats showing your face at a company. They don't expect electricians resumes to be at a English 400 level. Grab your resume, tools and work clothes and drive to every contractor within driving distance. Get down to the union apprentice center and apply. Apply with the POCO. Goto all the fire and controls shops. They might want a sharp apprentice. Gotta show your face. It's hard out there. Try getting on as a construction laborer like someone mentioned or other construction orientated position so you can stay in shape and learn something. Good look!


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I've thought about this.
> 
> Can anyone reinforce this notion?


 I can only speak to my own hiring practices. When I'm looking at someone they have already had an interview with the president. He's the 'primary filter'. If he doesn't like a guy then I don't even get to see them. I'm the manager of the electrical division, but the president is a far better 'people reader' than I am, and if you rub him the wrong way you aren't going to get a chance no matter what your resume looks like. He sees things in people that I don't. He knows nothing about electricity. He relies on me to tell him if the person in question has skills that we can use, but he relies on himself to tell if a person is worth hiring.
Once a person gets to me I ask them what they've done, and what they *want* to do. It's amazing how often what they say and what their resume says is different. I look for gaps in the resume that might indicate that they've spent time 'as a guest of the county'. I look for indication in their behaviour that might tell me that they have made lifestyle choices that would adversely affect their ability to do their job reliably. Mostly, I look for people who will work well within the company. They might be hot stuff on their own, but if they don't work well with others then they can go and be hot stuff somewhere else.
I want an employee who is willing to work the day and who is willing to work overtime (and lots of it!) when it comes along. Nothing irritates me more than a 20 year old apprentice whining that his feet hurt when my battered 40 year old carcass is still going strong and we're doing the same work.
I guess my bottom line, and yes this is becoming a bit of a rant, is that what I'm looking for is not so much an ideal electrician as it is simply an ideal employee. Someone who is willing to learn different things, and willing to dot the i's and cross the t's with safety. Basically someone with the right *attitude*. A person can be trained, but if the attitude isn't right then it's just a waste of time.

Edit addendum: One thing my boss watches *closely* for is guys who might try to poach accounts. If someone has their own company and they're looking for work then he's very cautious about it, because they might try to slurp up some of our smaller accounts then go back to their own business with some of our customers. He's very, very wary of this. This doesn't apply to your situation, but this is the kind of thing that bosses think about when they're interviewing people. The experience and trade skills take second place to the *person*.

Specifically for your situation - got a wife and kid? Throw it in their somehow in a non-showy way, like for hobbies say "My wife and I like to take our daughter out hiking" or something, so that they see that you're a family man, which implies (sometimes wrongly  ) that you're stable and are less likely to throw away a job on a whim. Above all, when being interviewed make it clear that you are willing to put in your time, and that you look forward to the opportunity to learn "best practices" from experienced tradesmen.

Mike


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> Yikes. 15 bucks an hour for a journeyman really sucks. Did you research pay rates before you moved? Is 15 typical or just a lowball?


If the CL is paying 15.00 under the table (most likely???), the wage is somewhat high in reality. NOT SUGGESTING you to do this just a thought.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Help you to what? Be a handyman independent contractor? Help you to always be going from cash job to cash job and piecework?
> 
> Thanks bud, I can pickup those skills working on my own house. The one-man show who frames, rocks, tapes, paints, sets tile, he also does plumbing and electrical where I live, and he doesn't get permits. Now, that guy makes $500 a day, but he is stuck doing it now forever, and he got his start just like you: laid off and started taking up other trades. I like the guy, but he's old as a mofo now, he takes alot of ibuprofen and he's got no nest egg.
> 
> Frasbee needs to stick to electrical if he wants to succeed. That means going to suck off whoever it is that can get him a job at a commercial contractor that does bigger work. WTF? Why go backwards? Commercial Industrial electricians are the top of the trade pyramid. If you leave now Frazzler, your door back in is the next bubble, and when that pops you're back to remodeling / cleaning gutters. Think long.


i disagree. a lot of guys in different parts of trades can make good money. i am not saying do not try and pursue electrical, but if the electrical trades are slow, you have to find some way to make money. i do not do any side jobs, i have been earning a steady pay check for over a year now, the last month has been prevailing wage so i have been able to put away a lot of cash.

is this a permanent job? no. but guess what, the union here is having trouble getting work, the non union contractors are not getting alot of work, it is a bad economy. what am i doing? making some good money and getting an honest days work out of it. 

the trick is to keep working where ever you can, but you also need to keep looking for work in the career you want to end up in. this is what i have been doing, i come home for work and usually spend an hour looking for jobs and sending out cover letters and resumes. because of this i might be moving to chicago to work for a utility company and get a job working as an apprentice gas worker for North Shore Gas. i'm really lucky i am getting considered for this job, it is a union job with a good wage and good benefits. all i am trying to say is this. 

your resume looks a lot better if you do not have long periods of unemployment, employers like to see guys who are able to keep working.

i am not trying to say a person should just hop around from job to job, and not look for a steady pay check from a stand up outfit.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike in Canada said:


> Above all, when being interviewed make it clear that you are willing to put in your time, and that you look forward to the opportunity to learn "best practices" from experienced tradesmen.
> 
> Mike


I'm trying to include many of these things without my resume coming off as overdone or cluttered.

It's a completely different entity than it was before.

On the plus side, I haven't mentioned this, but I got a call back after the 1st major overhaul of my resume. I went and filled out an application and was told that I would (but maybe won't) hear back about it by Tuesday or Wednesday. There were several other guys there, so my guess is this contractor scored one or two large projects and just wants bodies.

I just revised my resume again and sent it out in response to another ad. We'll see if I'll hear back or not.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> My point has gotten lost along the way. What I was getting as, was that being in such a predominantly Union area, do employers ever worry about applicants looking to salt their shop by baiting them with very good looking resume's.
> 
> It's a moot point now, even if they were, there's nothing I could do about it.
> 
> ...


When I first moved to SC. I was having trouble with call backs on my resume. This was when there was plenty work.
Turns out because of my union work I had to list several more companies than most would. 
Changed it to "Contract Work" from "Various Contractors", removed any reference to the IBEW and had a job in no time.


----------



## Tackdriver (Dec 3, 2010)

What you dont want is for your resume to be a "achievement graveyard". Ok, you are a 3rd year apprentice and you can bend pipe. You might be surprised to know that the average HR person has no idea what you are talking about, and probably doesnt care.

But where do you want to be in 5 years? What kind of projects do you like to work on? What kinds of projects have you worked on? What would you like to still learn?

On my resume, I talk about a lighting project I did and liked. I have a blurb on there about "it saved my employer $xxxx over the course of a year, and was $xxx under budget", etc etc. Nowhere on that did I mention that each light had a 12" whip, or that there were xx lights per breaker and xx circuits in the panel or all that stuff.

See?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

08-23-2010, 12:37 pm


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Tackdriver said:


> What you dont want is for your resume to be a "achievement graveyard". Ok, you are a 3rd year apprentice and you can bend pipe. You might be surprised to know that the average HR person has no idea what you are talking about, and probably doesnt care.
> See?


You do realize that he likes construction work and not in house/plant manufacturing work? So most HRM's of those types of companies know exactly what he is talking about.




BBQ said:


> 08-23-2010, 12:37 pm


Nice way of telling a NOOB the post is 4 months old and no one cares.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks like you quit every June. I'd put pipe work below pulling wire.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Nice way of telling a NOOB the post is 4 months old ........


I have a better way.


----------

